# E.D.T. showcased at NVCJA



## NARC (Dec 2, 2005)

_The E.D.T. Program (Level One) complied by Datu Tim Hartman was showcased at the Re-Certification Course for D.T. Instructors, here at the Nothern V.A. Criminal Justice Academy today and was well recieved._
_Instructors were shown the "Force on Force" and "Go with the Force" _
_blocks for edged weapon defense and other related material within the program._

_As a result, one Department Instructor is requesting additional training for February 2006 for their "Street Crimes Unit"._


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2005)

Good work!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2005)

That's great news!


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 3, 2005)

Good Deal!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 3, 2005)

Great work.
It is always good to here one of the forum members has developed aprogram that is accecpted by  the police


----------



## James Miller (Dec 10, 2005)

How many different departments were there?


----------



## NARC (Dec 11, 2005)

Arlington PD, Airport Authority and Loudoun S.O.
and Alexandria PD/S.O. and Command Staff from the 
Academy itself.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 24, 2005)

Just to add in, the NVCJA is a REALLY nice facility.  I was recently Narc's guest for a day with LTC Dave Grossman (details and pics to follow).
Very nice open environment, not wedded to the "must be invented here" mindset.  (Though one adminsitrator is right from central casting...)


----------

